# Captain America 3: Bombastischer neuer Trailer - Spiderman inklusive!



## CarolaHo (11. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America 3: Bombastischer neuer Trailer - Spiderman inklusive!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America 3: Bombastischer neuer Trailer - Spiderman inklusive!


----------



## kidou1304 (11. März 2016)

Bis zum Schluss dachte ich: "wtf wo soll da Spidy sein"^^

Muss sagen, der Trailer wirkt auch wenn mehr Action drin is, noch n ticken düsterer/ernster auf mich. Bin gespannt wien Flitzebogen wohin das am Ende führt und ob "Rowdy" Tod oder nur KO/schwer verletzt ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> "Rowdy" Tod oder nur KO/schwer verletzt ist



Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass sie den Tod eines Charakters bereits in einem Trailer spoilern.
Daher braucht man sich um Warmachine vermutlich keine Sorgen machen.

Überrascht hat mich vor allem die Szene mit Wanda und Vision.
Das sie mit ihren eher telepathischen Kräften auch so starke Wirkung auf ein künstliches Wesen hat, dass sie offenbar eine ernste Bedrohung für Vision ist.

Und der Ritt von Ant-Man auf dem Pfeil von Hawkeye hatte auch irgendwie Style.


----------



## Enisra (11. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass sie den Tod eines Charakters bereits in einem Trailer spoilern.
> Daher braucht man sich um Warmachine vermutlich keine Sorgen machen.



naja, in Comedyfilmen zeigen die ja auch schon alle Gags im Trailer


----------

